# More good news from Calif.



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

As I warned 6 months ago, the Air Resource Board just passed a ruling to take effect in 2011. ALL diesel trucks, farm and construction equipment will have engines that meet 2010 smog specs. The engine makers don't even have the technology to meet the specs yet. I have heard that CAT is just leaving the truck market. When you buy this new truck or engine, it is only good till 2013. In 2013 your engine must meet 2013 specs. Sound bad? In 2016, you must meet 2016 specs. We call this 3 in 9. That is the requirement to buy 3 new trucks in 9 years. The number I am hearing for out of state trucks that don't meet specs is $300.00 per day penalty permit. Better go see T Boone Pickens about one of his Compressed Natural Gas engines. He owns 50% of the company that converts Cummins diesel to CNG. This reg is for anything above 350 pickups and trucks that run less than 1000 miles per year. As I warned 6 months ago, they were having hearings on this ruling and no one came to the hearings to object. UCLA economist says it will break our economy. The only guy left in beekeeping will be the part timer with a pickup.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

You gotta love this state.

Pacar will be the engine, to convert diesel to gas is not working, the plug are $$$$.
Keep your head low.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Well this will only apply to US trucks. As the truckers are put out of business the Mexican truckers will start moving further and further inland. Their vehicles of course are exempt. Greattttt....more regulations to help "stimulate" the economy from the left coast.


----------



## florida pollinator (Jul 31, 2006)

I have to ask myself ,why would anyone want to live on the left coast anyways. Then I have to ask why would any trucker want to haul into the state of left coast regulations????
If the farmers close up,and the truckers don't bring goods,maybe Arnold wouldn't feel the need to be so green. The sad thing is our Florida governor wants to be just like him now.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

You know, a custom spraying unit had bought a sprayer from California a couple of years back, it was set up to meet California stat pollution requierments. These guys up here were soo frustrated with its performance, they reset or adjusted the fuel pump to increase its HP. Now they run it to the balls, and love the machine. Otherwise the machine was useless to them, in the conditions we work our machines.

Just becasue these guys stamp a green lable on the engine, doesnt mean its all roses. The productivness of that machine will be greatly compermised, industry again takes it in the neck! WHY? So another 50000 house suberb can go up,

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Here the geenies web site,

www.arb.ca.gov

good luck, you will need it.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Exemption for farm trucks:
http://www.cfbf.com/agalert/AgAlertStory.cfm?ID=1195&ck=0188E8B8B014829E2FA0F430F0A95961
If I understand this,diesel ag trucks can be grandfathered in if owned before 1/1/09.


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

Great news, Farm Bureau was working hard for an exemption, but I thought it was falling on deaf ears. JOIN your local Farm Bureau and get involved. More participation by farmers at the CARB workshops might have even produced better exemptions.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

So what has happened since then?
Are all you out of state truckers complying with Carbs rules?:lpf:
This was in the Ag Alert last December:
http://cfbf.com/agalert/AgAlertStory.cfm?ID=1448&ck=E94F63F579E05CB49C05C2D050EAD9C0
"CFBF Director Shannon Wooten, a beekeeper and queen breeder in Palo Cedro, said he's concerned about how this diesel truck rule will impact the apiary sector, those in-state and out-of-state beekeepers who arrive in California almond orchards each year during bloom with bees to pollinate the trees.

"This diesel truck rule is going to impact us for sure, because so many people are transporting loads of bees into the almonds. A lot of these guys are one- or two-man operations and they are running with one or two trucks and they can't afford the retrofits," Wooten said. "The out-of-state guy doesn't keep up with California state laws, so if they come here once the rule is implemented to put their bees in the almonds and he lands at the border and they say, 'You're not diesel retrofitted or have the right age engine. You are not going in,' logistically it is going to be an absolute nightmare."


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Truckers that haul freight in and out of the Oakland port, already have to meat those standards. Most of them had to have something installed on the exhaust stacks to meat the standard.
It wasn't cheap, if I remember correctly, about $20'000


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

sounds like someone(s) in Sacremento needs a chewing out... How stupid canwe be? If it is true about Mexican trucks someone definate needs a attitude adjustment. Thats mosly whats wrong with our economy now....all jobs across teh water doe to cheap labor and no enviromental or Osha rules!!


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I heard Oakland backed off and gave an extension after around 1000 truckers threatened to park their trucks. 
I just cannot see how they plan to enforce these rules on out of staters.Talk about shooting yourself in the foot.
I was looking at diesel trucks for sale today, then realized that I cannot buy a used diesel truck without it meeting all these crazy standards ,if I understand it correctly.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

My old gas rigs are looking better and better all the time. Carry on.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Looks like to me Tom's smarter than all you guys!!! LOL Glad I dont live in CA......


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

"Looks like to me Tom's smarter than all you guys!!!"

Well we already know that!!


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Mr. Know it All*

Even a know it all gets lucky once in a while. Sad part is my 1976 Chevy C65 with a 427 even fresh tuned has just got to be a gross polluter, I mean it gets the same mileage loaded or empty, 5.5-6 mpg. Goes fast though!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Tom I will take that 6MPG, I got a "real deal" ona 98 Chevy 366 with an Allison a couple years ago. Good truck but lucky to get 5 pulling a trailer. Makes you plan every trip to the bee yard. Needless to say its not a road tripper.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

I guess you lose something spinning that torque converter. Less than 5? Ouch. watch that gauge.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

2002 GMC 3500 8.1 L(gas) with Allison tranny gets 9-10 mpg


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Jim is referring to a 2 ton, probably 20' bed. Slaves' 1ton is a lot lighter.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

Tom G. Laury said:


> I'm pretty sure Jim is referring to a 2 ton, probably 20' bed. Slaves' 1ton is a lot lighter.


also its fuel injected.(the 2002)


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I was wondering what the newer 3500 got. I have an old 85 GMC 3500 truck with a 454 and the mileage is....well, not good.But talk about power.
I borrowed a 91 top kick with the industrial 366 and allison. It pulled the mountain passes, but man what a rough ride.It hauled 28 pallets. 
So ,I was thinking something like that but newer in diesel.
And Tom,getting these old gas rigs to pass smog is a pain too.


----------



## sdracer12 (Apr 17, 2009)

The new CARB rules will continue to have a huge impact on the Interstate trucking industry in CA. The ports have backed off a "little" on their regulation enforcement, but the regs are still in effect. You have to have a certified clean-idle engine to get in and out of the ports to load. Also, We in the commercial trucking industry have been told that if our trucks are too old and if we don't meet the standards when this rule goes into effect, we WILL be turned around at the Cali border, at the weight stations, and by patrolmen. The first round of standards will be aimed at trucks older than 2002 I belive. Some of us who have older trucks already know it won't be possible, or profitable, to retro-fit our older commercial vehicles with an exhaust reburner unit, since the initial unit costs range from 10 to 15 thousand dollars, along with a 5 to 8 thousand dollar maintence cost per year. The other problem with Cali's brainstorm plan is adding this "clean" system to my truck WILL take my average quarterly fuel mileage from 6.8 mpg, down to 4 or 5 mpg. An average loss of 2 mpg, along with increased maintenence costs and more fuel wasted, has been reported.

I have heard from several people who regularly truck into CA, that they will cease operation in the state due to the increasing regulations and problems out there. Myself, I might soon go the same route since I will no longer be profitable to haul bees into and out of CA. If you are a beekeeper, don't be surprised if the transport rates begin to rise soon due to the increased load of hooey being heaped on commercial truckers by the CA regulatory commision.

"Keep your head down" is really good advice, and it does help to know the roads and run at night. But, I am wondering how long it takes before my number is up, and I get caught in CA with equipment that they just don't like, lol.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

So , if they actually enforce this, all hives coming through the border checks will have to be on CARB approved trucks , or they will be turned back.
Seems like the almond growers are going to have to use their clout if they want bees.
Also, we could throw the bums out in the next election who voted for this.:thumbsup:
A petition is being circulated to get AB32 suspended on the ballot in the fall election.AB32 is the 'global warming' law that CARB is enforcing.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

http://killcarb.org/CARB2010fines.html
CARB is actively enforcing .


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Evil Deodorant*

Mike that 427 passes every time. Just don't try to breathe while it's idling.


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

Mexico trucks must meet the same regs. They will NOT turn you back if your rig doesn't meet reg. For the first year, the fee will be $300.00 per trip. California Jobs Initative is the name of the bill to reverse AB32. Get a petition and sign it with all your friends.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

If I have a green card mexican driving my truck can I get the same deal?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I don't think $300 per trip is a good deal if you are making lots of trips. But I hadn't seen that. I wonder if the DMV will allow a diesel to be registered here if its not CARB compliant. Anyone know?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Propane
Do you know anyone using propane.
Ernie


----------



## SCFarms (Aug 22, 2008)

In the Original post jjgbee said that all diesel trucks, farm and construction equipment will have engines that meet 2010 smog specs. could this also affect our swingers and bobcats?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

It wouldn't surprise me.
They have been talking about us having to get our lawn mowers smoged. No Joke.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Here is some info that might help, and some more links.
Jim

http://www.cfbf.com/issues/truckbus.cfm


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

BEES4U said:


> Propane
> Do you know anyone using propane.
> Ernie


No, but I do know a guy running methane up and down the road and the biggest stumbling block was that the government couldn't figure out how they were going to tax him on free fuel...

Seams to me like if the real concern was environment then they would embrace a clean fuel like methane Especially since the alternative is to let it go out into the atmosphere.
The San Joaquin Valley was known to indian tribes that came here to trade as the smokey valley... Who are we kidding??? I'm all for a clean environment but when our air has been dirty for a few hundred years, I have my doubts as to how much we're going to improve it by smogging our trucks...


----------

